# اصغى يارب الى صوت تضرعاتى



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسامحنى وترحمنى*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تثبتنى فيك وتحفظنى*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان تبطل مشورة ابليس وتحيطنى بسور من **نار*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان تحفظنى من ذاتى ومن خطاياى*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تغمرنى بحبك وان تعلمنى من حياتك*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تسكن بقلبى الحقير وتجعله مسكن لك*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تقبلنى فى ملكوتك*
*وان يسود اسمك على حياتى*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تباركنى وتقدسنى وتطهرنى وتجعلنى عروس لك*



*يارب اتضرع اليك ان **تأخذنى بقرب قلبك وتضمنى فى حضنك وتقبلنى*



*واخيرا يارب اتضرع اليك ان تمل اذنيك وتصغى الى صوت **تضرعاتى*


امين​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاه جميله يا روزى

شكرا ليكى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا هيرو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## DODY2010 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييله


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اميـــــــــــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا
آمين يا يسوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christianbible5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا اختي الغالية صلاتك رائعة...*
*الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن النية الخطأة وانا واحد منهم...*
*سامحني حبيبي...*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك ولمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

